

We don’t hire designers who can’t code - bootload
http://www.followtheuxleader.com/user-experience-design/we-dont-hire-designers-who-cant-code

======
mannicken
Yeah, I mean seriously. I'm sure most fashion designers can sew, and I'm sure
most industrial designers know basics of electronic boards.

The hardest part about web-design isn't even coding/sketching. It's finding a
compromise between your own taste, the clients, the back-end developers, and a
bunch of varying ideas in your mind.

Web-design is about explaining to your wasted colleagues why you can't just
'draw it up' in five minutes and send an invoice. Web-design is about hastily
aligning sections and changing fonts at some girl's house with a bottle of
wine and cheese instead of having sex with her. Web-design is about wanting to
kill yourself because your mockup got trashed on r/design_critiques. Web-
design is about walking through art lofts with giant sculptures of penises and
girls with green hair while you're trying to figure out where the hell you are
and where the hell is the exit. Web-design is about cutting yourself with an
x-acto knife, partly because you missed the 4B graphite pencil and partly
because you're suicidal. Web-design is about being covered in white gouache
because you're trying to clean up a sketch and the fucking pencil marks just
won't come out when you erase them. Web-design is about sitting at a
coffeeshop and drinking coffee while trying to fix that one part that just
won't fucking work on Internet Explorer.

Web-design is fun! :|

